# Peep Site Tubing Knot



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

I have to replace my peep sight tubing.

Is there a special knot I should be using when attaching it? 

Also what length should the tubing be on a Hoyt Vtec with a 28" draw? I know if it's to long it makes a loud "slap" noise when the arrow is released.

Thanks!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I use just a double knot, I would make the rubber about 8 inchs long...but just lightly make the double knot and then try...you may have to ad, or it may be two long...draw several times till you feel you have the right length...then pull that double knot tighte and cut off excess...the old saying works measure twice and cut once...so make sure it is long enough before cutting...


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Use 2 half-hitches, just like for a D-loop knot.

Make it long enough so it just applies enough tension to your peep to turn it correctly. You do not want it really stretching at full draw. If it is stretching, it DOES affect the timing and the nock travel of your bow, plus it is more prone to break if it stretches and if it breaks at full draw while stretched it could hit you in th eye.


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks to both of you who responded! :thumbs_up 

I got the tubing on and everything is fine now! :teeth:


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Eye poke complex*

Ever thinking of switching to a Shur-z-peep ? no tubing needed, I got this thing about drawing a rubber band toward my eye.


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

SticBow

Thanks for the "Shur z Peep" suggestion, I have that same problem with a rubber band aimed at my eye!


----------

